# Honey's Story...



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

First off, Please do not move this to off topic. I want this to be visible to everyone.

Honey was born March 8, 2009. She was born with really bad contracted tendons. This photo was taken the day she was born.









Our barn flooded the day everyone kidded. Of course that made a sloppy mess. All the babies were brought inside for a few days. Then they were bedded down in deep straw beds in the barn but they were let out daily to play in the barn while I was in there. Honey fell in the mud/dirt due to her bad front legs. She developed joint ill in her right knee. She was put on antibiotics immediately. She unforunately didn't have them along enough and the joint ill flared up really bad for a 2nd round.

These are her legs 3 days after birth.

















This is the 2nd round of joint ill in the same knee.









A very good friend of mine walked me through treatment. I got the meds and with her help on meds & and how to splint Honey's legs she started to improve. She went from not wanting to move around to being able to jump and play with a splint on her leg.
Not very long after starting her round of antibiotics the swollen area ruptured. All of the infection drained. Her knee healed. Her legs straightened slowly, bit by bit.

I never believed this little girl would ever make it as a show goat. She was my baby. She was Delilah's kid so of course she was my favorite and honestly if this kid was to grow up and live out her life here as just a pet, it was going to happen.

She spent the first part of her life(month or so) in our bathroom. Now that wasn't all that bad. She was the center of attention...anyone who went in there and used the bathroom could be heard talking to her. She would struggle to stand up in her tote. She'd put her head over the side and practically demand attention.

She was never a loud kid in the bathroom. Super quiet at night. Talked softly when she saw us coming with her bottle. She was an expensive kid with the vet trip and all of the meds. The vet said if I had the time and wanted to try to save her to go ahead and try to. 
This youngster has grown up so much from the time she was born to now. She proved that she was a fighter and wasn't going to give up any time soon. Some people thought she wasn't going to make it, I almost believed it to. But she's 100% healthy today.

The vet couldn't believe it was her when he saw her at the time he was doing health papers. We went to Ohio and I had just mentioned that Honey wasn't going to be shown b/c I didn't have anyone to show her. A good friend ours, Brenda, from R&W Farms offered to show her for me. I am sooooo thankful she did.

Honey has gone through alot and she is a two time Reserve Champion. I was so surprised and thrilled she got a Reserve Champion at her very first ever show. I'll never forget the judge saying 'that is why the intermediate kid will be my Reserve Champion today'. I literally had tears of joy when she got her Res. Champion.

She's proudly displaying her rosette.









Here she is with both of them.









THANKYOU TO EVERYONE WHO KEPT HER IN YOUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS. THANKYOU TO EVERYONE WHO OFFERED ADVICE. I'LL _*NEVER*_ FORGET IT.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Way to go Honey. 
And you to for the extra care.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow- what a turnaround. Such perseverance on your part.
Admirable. Lucky goat to have you for a mom!
L


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:woohoo way to go Honey! And way to go Amy! Tammy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That is just wonderful! vicki


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Aw........I have tears..

What a wonderful story and what a sweet victory for you and Honey. Way to go for sticking with it.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

I just love happy endings!! Congratulations!


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh Amy that is fabulous. I am teary eyed and sniffling. I am reading this and thinking it needs to be a childrens story. Heck even an adult story - send it to UCN or DGJ. Hugs and congrats!

Anne


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Beautiful goat Amy and what wonderful perseverance you had with her. I know that some said put her down she will never recover (hope they read this). HA! you and Honey prooved them wrong!! WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree it would make a teriffic story for DGJ. Beautiful story, happy ending! Warm fuzzy feelings..


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Congratulations. I'm glad you hung in there with her. She's a beautiful doe. Kathie


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Amy - congratulations to you and your Honey!!!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

That is the reason I always give an animal the benefit of a doubt and will treat them until it's 100% beyond hope.

Good for you for helping that little dear. I LOVE her face marking, looks like a 7! Lucky 7? Certianly was for her, and you!

Congrats to you both! Never say Never!


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Congrats to both of you! Your story had me in tears! She's beautiful.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou everyone!!


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

Good story! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

She finished the show season with 2 Grand Champions.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Wonderful story! Congratulations!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

CONGRATS! awsome job you did with her.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Awwwww.....great job Amy! Honey turned out to be a beautiful doe!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

She is a Lovely doe. Good job.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou everyone!  Im really looking forward to seeing her udder and kids next year. The only bucks I had available were her brother and sire so I bred her to an outside buck.  Im going to be getting impatient come March.  lol


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thinking pink thoughts for you Amy! Honey really has been worth the love you've bestowed on her. What a wonderful animal.
Tam


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou, Im actually wanting a buck and doe out of her!


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow! Good for her, AND you!


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

beautiful and inspiring!


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Very heartwarming story and inspirational! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so glad your hard work and love paid off so beautifully- nice girl!


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

You did the right thing in trying your best with this girl. I hope her story becomes the story of the century. What a great success story.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

What a super cool story. That would be so awesome to put on a story board outside her stall at fairs and shows. I sure hope she had a great udder for you!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful & encouraging story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Honestly don't know how I missed these replies! Thankyou everyone!!


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I remember reading about Honey when she was still a kid. To read about her success now is astounding! I am so delighted for her and for you. dance:


----------



## deJardine (Apr 29, 2009)

She is just beautiful! What a lucky girl -


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Thankyou!!


----------



## Holly (Mar 27, 2009)

What a wonderful story, thanks for sharing. I appreciate these posts as I learn from them.
She sure is a bautiful doe!


----------



## KingsCoGoatGuy (Dec 20, 2008)

Amy, when is Honey due??? I bet you are excited to see her mammary! Please excuse me if she has already freshened and I just have forgot!


----------

